# Picked up this bmx not sure what it is please ID.



## militarymonark (Dec 20, 2012)




----------



## rockabillyjay (Dec 20, 2012)

1985 Cycle-Pro Greg Hill model...

http://bmxmuseum.com/bikes/cycle_pro/21341#.UNOE9-RbCpg


----------



## militarymonark (Dec 20, 2012)

what is it with me and cycle pro, this is the second one i've picked up.


----------



## militarymonark (Dec 20, 2012)

same bike ?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Red-1984-CY...732?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4d07800b04


----------



## militarymonark (Dec 20, 2012)

saved this from the scrap heap today.


----------



## rockabillyjay (Dec 20, 2012)

Same as the eBay bike..though he is optimistic to say the least regarding value..


----------



## militarymonark (Dec 20, 2012)

oh, I figured as much. thanks for the ID


----------



## Sin Mob BMXer (Mar 14, 2013)

cds-movies-videogames is a joke. I sold him a frame 4 month back for $150 shipped and now its $1,499.00 or best offer Its not that rare of a frame to start with. how can this guy live with him self know that he is being a dick about this old school bmx world! Greedy fu cks and there Dirty money filping!


----------

